# Snowdrift Farm Soap Supply Company Closing December 12th



## tlcnubians

I just received an email from Bill Wallace who owns Snowdrift Farms in Tucson, Arizona. He will be shutting down his business as of December 12th. Until then, he's running a 50% off everything he has left. The website is www.snowdriftfarm.com. You'll see the discount on the shopping cart, it's not on each individual item on the website itself. He still has some fragrance and essential oils, lotion bottles, etc.

Caroline


----------



## MF-Alpines

Wow! Thanks, Caroline.


----------



## Dorit

does anyone have experience with Honeysuckle and Patchouli or Orange Creamscicle?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Honestly Dorit, buying closed out and clearanced scent, unless you have used it before, is a waste of money, not only do you not know if it will even CP soap, you then can't duplicate it ever when you do end up likeing it.....with so many companies geared towards candles really buy from those who others use, and have reviews by reviewers who actually CP soap.


----------



## Kalne

I ordered something from them near the end of summer. Had to email them once to see what happened with my order. They never responded but did send the order. What I received was damaged (not from shipping) and I never got any response from them to correct it. So I'm reluctant to buy anything even if it is a deal.


----------



## nightskyfarm

Dorit - I soap the Honeysuckle & Patchouli. It does fine for CP and has slight discoloration to a light tan. A sweet, quiet scent and I have used it in lotions as well. I have not soaped the Creamscicle.


----------



## Dorit

Vicki, good point :blush


----------



## jimandpj

It's so sad that so many companies are going out of business.
PJ


----------



## Dorit

Maybe so many soapers and suppliers are cottage industries and are more into the creative process than the business end that they can't sustain (_*now*_ that word makes sense) their business. Personally I am buying from one supplier that is very difficult to deal with but her prices are so low I put up with it. But now I see her keeping the prices the same but cutting the amount in half. If she keeps doing that she will be more expensive than some other companies and IMHO will become unsustainable. Dorit


----------



## tlcnubians

I purchased from Bill for several years and was happy with the products I bought from him. Even took my soapmaking class to visit their storefront last year during the ADGA Convention. Unfortunately, Bill's wife passed away a year or so ago, and after that I think he just lost interest in keeping up with this business. There are too many other companies competing for everyone's business to be able to get away with poor customer service. What will be worth purchasing from him, more so than the fragrance oils, are things you'd use every day, like the Mold Market molds, which are a real savings and soap and lotion ingredients. I have used several of their fragrance and essential oils, though, and have always been happy with them. He also has an extensive collection of recipes on the website that are well worth look at. Caroline


----------

